# What’s the lowest DD order you’ll accept?



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

This is my second day on the new pay model. The lowest I have seen is $2.57 for an add-on order at a different restaurant than my initial pickup.

Afterwards, I started seeing sub $4 orders. I have declined them all. But am wondering what the lowest you’ll accept is.

For me, it will be $5 depending on mileage, restaurant, drop-off etc. Add-on orders I’ll do for $6 if at different restaurants and not sure if I have a number for same restaurant add-on. But will decide based on drop off location. Obviously if it’s a block or so away from my original drop off, there’ll be some leeway.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Our min has always been $5 and I'll NEVER accept anything lower. Stacks are no different. I don't care if I'm picking up two orders from the same restaurant and delivering to next door neighbors, if it's below $5 I'll decline it. 
There're soooo many idiots here in my market that already accept EVERYTHING, I'm afraid this new pay model is not going to be nice for the rest of us.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

We don’t have the new pay model but my guess is nothing less then $4 and as always it depends on distance. I’ll turn down ones for over $6 if I’ve got to drive 10 miles or more. It’s completely about mileage first then restaurant.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> Our min has always been $5 and I'll NEVER accept anything lower. Stacks are no different. I don't care if I'm picking up two orders from the same restaurant and delivering to next door neighbors, if it's below $5 I'll decline it.
> There're soooo many idiots here in my market that already accept EVERYTHING, I'm afraid this new pay model is not going to be nice for the rest of us.


Example if the order is $4 but it literally is the restaurant at the parking lot I'll sit in sometimes to chill....and I only have to deliver it less then two miles. It's all about miles per dollar. Anything less then $1 a mile is auto decline.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

If it doesn't equate to roughly a dollar per mile then I decline the order.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> If it doesn't equate to roughly a dollar per mile then I decline the order.


That's kinda how I looked at it before the change. But considering it takes me about half an hour to complete an order from start to finish, I just don't think it's worth it. The only place I think I could do 3 orders per hour would be McDonald's, cause they're usually about a mile away from customers.

For comparison, all those orders I declined were less than 4 miles each. But thinking through it, I just didn't feel it made sense financially.

There are restaurants I won't go to at all even if I'd make $6 for 3 miles. An example of this is Twin Peaks which takes about an hour to complete. 45 minutes of those in the restaurant placing and waiting for the order.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I completely agree with the dollar a mile logic but I'm more of an hourly rate kinda guy. For instance, if you receive an offer for $8.76 and 10 miles, I think the majority of Dashers would jump on that. I would decline it because I can do 2 $5 deliveries in 30 minutes driving 5-6 miles where as the 10 mile delivery is probably going to take the better part of an hour, say 45 minutes for 8 bucks and change. 10 bucks in 30 or 8 bucks in 45. I'm also probably gonna get 2 more in that hour to make it a $20+ hour. 
So basically what I'm saying is, I want more than a buck a mile. You just have to play the game a little more strategically.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> I completely agree with the dollar a mile logic but I'm more of an hourly rate kinda guy. For instance, if you receive an offer for $8.76 and 10 miles, I think the majority of Dashers would jump on that. I would decline it because I can do 2 $5 deliveries in 30 minutes driving 5-6 miles where as the 10 mile delivery is probably going to take the better part of an hour, say 45 minutes for 8 bucks and change. 10 bucks in 30 or 8 bucks in 45. I'm also probably gonna get 2 more in that hour to make it a $20+ hour.
> So basically what I'm saying is, I want more than a buck a mile. You just have to play the game a little more strategically.


In most markets I would agree with your assessment, but for example in my market with the traffic and the 1940s style road system, it may take you 12 minutes to go 2 miles, there are times without exaggerating it's taking me 30 to 35 minutes to go one exit on the expressway (3 miles), and that's roughly 20 miles north of uptown Charlotte.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm exactly with @Woohaa, has to be about $1/mile but the minimum is probably about $5. We will see.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Well, I definitely like the old pay model more. A majority of my offers have been sub $5 today. I’d say about 60% or so. Since I’m declining those, ima start getting used to running 2 apps simultaneously.

I used to only run DD since it was busier compared to UE and paid more in general since I didn’t have to depend on tips. But now, with a lot of sub $4 DD offers, UE is looking a little more tempting with the prospect of tips.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Well, I definitely like the old pay model more. A majority of my offers have been sub $5 today. I'd say about 60% or so. Since I'm declining those, ima start getting used to running 2 apps simultaneously.
> 
> I used to only run DD since it was busier compared to UE and paid more in general since I didn't have to depend on tips. But now, with a lot of sub $4 DD offers, UE is looking a little more tempting with the prospect of tips.


I think these days you have to run multi apps at once. I consider DD my primary but run GH/UE at the same time and take the best offers of the 3. With strong organization, sometimes you can string orders on them at the same time. That is the ultimate payday.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> View attachment 359115


Maybe in the long run this will increase pay. At some point customers will have to get the message that no drivers are willing to accept a non tip or low tip delivery and begin to pay up. I prefer no tip customers not use the service anyhow. The driver and Doordash have to make a living. This is not a charity service. Decline, decline, and decline.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Maybe in the long run this will increase pay. At some point customers will have to get the message that no drivers are willing to accept a non tip or low tip delivery and begin to pay up. I prefer no tip customers not use the service anyhow. The driver and Doordash have to make a living. This is not a charity service. Decline, decline, and decline.


As I stated in another thread, today was my best DD day with no bonuses in months, and my acceptance rate dropped from 38% to 30%. Bottom line is you have to be smarter then AI.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Some orders are great now I had a $16 order yesterday but it seems since the new pay i get 1/10 the amount of offers. What gives?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Did a $5.50 that was 2.6 miles total.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> Did a $5.50 that was 2.6 miles total.


I would do that in a heartbeat especially if traffic is low.....three of those an hour is $16.50 for less then 10 miles. Unless it's peak time (like if it's 2:30pm on a dead afternoon).


----------



## dclark6 (Sep 19, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> You just have to play the game a little more strategically.


Exactly what I tell people. That's the only way to make a good solid amount for you time with the new way UE does it too. Don't have too much experience in the door dash model (although I have the dasher app) But I have tried it and noticed the same


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Usually $1 per mile driven (from acceptance to delivery). But I'll sometimes make exceptions if it's heading in a direction I wanna go.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

i'd never go below $5(and that is strecthing it since $6 was the lowest before the change),, since the new change i've seen low $2 orders. I don't care how close it is, that order is not getting accepted. I routinely let them, (low orders) expire, don't even bother to decline.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

part-timer said:


> I routinely let them, (low orders) expire, don't even bother to decline.


Ha, sometimes I've done that on lowball offers. But on reflection, I feel like I may miss out on the good offers if I don't decline right away. The only time I let them expire is when I'm heading home close to the end my Dash. This way I can get closer to home and hopefully get an order in the area when I get there.



Solid 5 said:


> View attachment 359115


I don't know if it's just me or my area, but they no longer show me the "RED CARD OFFER " banner.

Thinking I wasn't going to need it, I went to a restaurant I usually need it at...only to get the notification that I needed to pay for the order. No big deal, but I ?they may be doing this for you to accept low ball offers. Assumption is most dashers probably decline those.


----------

